# Forum Argomenti di discussione Organizzazione e Informatica Studi professionali  La scelta del computer come strumento di lavoro

## fragola giuseppe antonio

LA SCELTA DEL COMPUTER COME STRUMENTO DI LAVORO 
a) Errori frequenti :
Molti credono che il portatile sia un ottimo strumento di lavoro, niente di più errato il portatile per quanto accessoriato sia è un ottimo strumento temporaneo di lavoro e non può essere adibito assolutamente al lavoro di tutti i giorni. 
b) La scelta ideale  
Marca: è preferibile scegliere computer di marca al posto degli assemblati... 
Molta memoria ram: Almeno 4 Gb 
Hard Disk: N. 3 hard  disk di cui 
-	Il primo (C:\) da destinare al sistema operativo 250 gb bastano, 
-	il secondo (d:\) dove installare tutti i programmi e i loro dati (almeno un Terabyte), 
-	il terzo (almeno un Terabyte) E:\ da destinare alla prima copia provvisoria dei dati in attesa di essere trasferiti al sistema di sicurezza (che affronteremo più avanti). Ciò permetterà in caso di formattazione obbligatoria (cancellazione dei dati dal 1 disco) i dati restino intatti. 
Scheda Video: Scheda video con due uscite video in modo da permettere il collegamento di due monitor. Nellera digitale sul primo schermo si legge il file PDF e sul secondo si registra  
Scheda di Rete: Gigabyte 
C) La mia Scelta:
Io per mia scelta utilizzo la linea Dell Optiplex in quanto rappresentano un ottimo rapporto qualità prezzo in quanto è la stessa azienda che vende i suoi prodotti, consiglio di acquistare un estensione della garanzia ad almeno 5 anni così non dovrete preoccuparVi se si rompe qualcosa (è tutto a loro carico Assistenza e pezzi) 
D) Accessori
Come accessori consiglio:
Scanner documentale Fujitsu linea Scansnap sia per il suo ricco corredo software, sia per il fatto che scansiona un foglio A4 fronte retro in pochi secondi.
Nas: il nas è un contenitore contenente uno o più hard disk oppure vuoto (costa meno) e gli hard disk li aggiungete voi (attenzione devono essere di pari capacità e non diversi). La mia scelta è il Nas D-link DNS 320LW  CIRCA 70,00 euro di costo oltre i dischi facile da montare e software in italiano. Qui si possono trasferire giornalmente i dati salvati sul disco E:\.

----------


## roby

Grazie Giuseppe per i tuoi utili interventi!
solo allo scopo di incentivare questa simpatica discussione intervengo per farti ragionare sulla opportunità di dotarsi di PC assemblati e non di "monomarca"...
E' una vita - purtroppo - che faccio questo lavoro e ho da sempre utilizzato, senza problemi PC assemblati. Nel mio ufficio in questo momento ce ne sono una ventina, suddivisi peraltro tra due uffici fisicamente a distanza di 15 KM. Non ho mai avuto problemi.
La dotazione corretta dei PC è senz'altro quella da te suggerita. Ma lo scartare un pc assemblato non è così corretta secondo me...
:-)
Chi li assembla per il mio ufficio mette insieme i pezzi che io gli ordino (e che lui mi consiglia naturalmente); componenti delle migliori marche.
Alla fine questo assemblaggio è lo stesso che fa la "monomarca", che in realtà non fa altro che acquistare componenti da varie aziende e li assembla...
:-)
Non sei d'accordo?
:-)

----------


## fragola giuseppe antonio

Roberto, ci sono evidenti e sostanziali differenze tra una configurazione di marca e un pc assemblato quali: 
1) Costo Sistema operativo;
2) il pc di marca è frutto di una progettazione e collaudato, il pc assemblato è appunto l'assemblamento di vari componenti che possono non dialogare fra loro oppure essere addirittura compatibili per poco tempo.
3) il Pc comprati direttamente dalle case produttrici (di marca) ti permette di estendere la garanzia che nessun rivenditore può fare...
4)  I PC di marca hanno software in bundle (nel pacchetto) che non viene fornito da nessun centro che assembla pc....ovvio che la scelta è più conveniente.
5) io come anticipato parlo per esperienza personale, ciò non vuol dire che sia legge.....ahahah 
Ti faccio presente che nonostante in Italia stranamente non sia obbligatorio, io penso che ogni pc prima di essere venduto debba aver montato un sistema operativo scelto dal cliente con regolare licenza, in quanto senza sistema operativo il cliente non può vedere se funziona e come funziona.

----------


## Maior

Ciao Giuseppe e grazie per le indicazioni che hai fornito. 
Immagino che sugli assemblati di Roby ci sia una licenza Windows OEM, ovvero "original equipment manufacturer" (spiego in parole povere: acquistando una licenza OEM non si acquista una licenza standard ma una licenza che è abbinabile solo al pc cui è assegnata e che quindi non può essere istallata su più pc. Questo limite è naturalmente compensato da un minore costo). Però certo, uno in genere si prende un computer senza provarlo...  
Giustamente tu metti in discussione la compatibilità e, da utente Mac, comprendo e concordo con l'obiezione: nel mondo Mac l'integrazione è alla base di tutto e in effetti poi le cose funzionano. 
Io invece ho sempre rilevato un problema nei computer degli studi in cui sono stata, forse non estirpabile del tutto: ci sono pc che hanno ad esempio ancora Windows XP (eeeh, quanti ce ne sono! Vaglielo a spiegare che gli aggiornamenti non sono più garantiti, anzi... che è garantito che non sarà più aggiornato e ciò comporta problemi!), magari montano anche Office 2007. Poi c'è qualche pc che è arrivato dopo, magari ha vista e Open Office; infine si arriva a Windows 7 con Office 2010 e si potrebbe continuare con le combinazioni delle configurazioni. Io credo che questo crei diversi problemi nella strutturazione di una rete, oltre al fatto che spesso non si dotano gli impiegati della possibilità e delle nozioni per usare seriamente un excel - e infatti risuonano sempre le calcolatrici - e a me è capitato di non poter leggere o modificare gli *.xlsx. 
Insomma, credo sia importante avere la possibilità di ottenere lo stesso risultato da tutti o quasi i pc dello studio. Troppo spesso sento dire che su pc1 non si riesce a fare una cosa che funziona su pc3 e pc4: fossi il titolare, a me darebbe pensieri questo limite.  
Su Mac questo non accade, a parità di versioni di software di sistema. Purtroppo non si può ancora fare a meno di Windows - o almeno io non ho avuto ancora modo di attrezzarmi seriamente al riguardo - e quindi faccio girare una licenza Windows OEM su Parallel, un programma che crea una c.d. virtualizzazione di un sistema operativo: in pratica ho una finestra su Windows che appare così:  Schermata 2015-07-16 alle 12.08.30.jpg  
Sono un po' titubante rispetto alla possibilità di avere uno scanner così piccolino, seppur potente a quanto dici. Infatti sono in fase di allestimento del mio studio e in pochi giorni già sento molto la mancanza di una fotocopiatrice/scanner di quelle grandi e con piano espositivo in formato A3, con il suo bel caricatore veloce. Non è meglio avere una macchina potente e veloce, magari a noleggio, rispetto ad avere varie piccole macchine sparse per le stanze, ognuna con i suoi consumabili da pagare periodicamente?  :Smile:

----------


## fragola giuseppe antonio

Premesso che io ho installato sia Office 2003 sia Office 2010, mi trovo meglio con il 2003 perché 2003 mantiene i colori 2010 invece vedi rosso e stampa Magenta...;
Io ho anche una fotocopiatrice a colori a noleggio, ma vuoi mettere uno scanner da scrivania abbinato ad un programma di protocollo? Lo studio cambia faccia completamente e nessuno dirá non mi hai dato questo o ti ho portato quest'altro.... Addio carta....

----------


## Maior

OK, questa cosa è interessante in effetti: ci penserò.  :Smile:   
EDIT: Credo di essermi convinta!  :Big Grin:       
Peccato per il prezzo... Ma sembra meritarlo!

----------


## fragola giuseppe antonio

Scansnap ix 1500 deluxe......

----------


## jamba

post interessante.
a mio modo di vedere 3 hd per pc sono troppi. Se si ha una rete di grandi dimensioni (>5 pc) conviene avere un server e piazzare li gli hd in raid. Per il backup un nas è sufficiente. Se si hanno pochi pc, ne bastano 2 di hd per pc (ma anche uno...) i dati si salvano su un nas o hd esterno. 
Per la tipologia degli hd sicuramente ssd (almeno quelli dedicati al sistema operativo)
tra i vantaggi dei computer di marca inserisci i software in bundle... A mio modo di vedere sono proprio quelli che "azzoppano" un pc. meglio un pc senza alcun software. installi solo quelli che ti servono. Riguardo all'estensione di garanzia credo che sia inutile. Dopo 5 anni un pc puoi anche buttarlo. Se nel corso della vita di un pc si guasta cambi un componente e via (con un di marca spesso non riesci a farlo perchè potrebbero utilizzare dei formati proprietari). piuttosto, nel caso all'interno dello studio non ci sono competenze specifiche) stipulo un contratto di assistenza che interviene anche per problemi non legati all'hardware
In merito alla "tipologia" di pc (o meglio del processore) credo che per un uso "normale" (gestionale, office) non è necessario un pc potentissimo. per il mio ultimo pc ho scelto un normalissimo amd a10 (scheda video integrata). Piuttosto investire su ram e hd ssd.
Come detto da maior spesso i problemi nascono da versioni differenti del so e/o software. Anche se sottovalutato questo può rappresentare un problema.   

> LA SCELTA DEL COMPUTER COME STRUMENTO DI LAVORO 
> a) Errori frequenti :
> Molti credono che il portatile sia un ottimo strumento di lavoro, niente di più errato il portatile per quanto accessoriato sia è un ottimo strumento temporaneo di lavoro e non può essere adibito assolutamente al lavoro di tutti i giorni. 
> b) La scelta ideale  
> Marca: è preferibile scegliere computer di marca al posto degli assemblati... 
> Molta memoria ram: Almeno 4 Gb 
> Hard Disk: N. 3 hard  disk di cui 
> -	Il primo (C:\) da destinare al sistema operativo 250 gb bastano, 
> -	il secondo (d:\) dove installare tutti i programmi e i loro dati (almeno un Terabyte), 
> ...

----------


## jamba

> Scansnap ix 1500 deluxe......

  più che lo scanner sarebbe interessante capire il funzionamento del relativo software. Riesce a "legare insieme la scansione, pdf (o doc o altro) email ecc... in un unico fascicolo?

----------


## Maior

Per smanettare con i pdf, in ogni caso, io consiglio un ottimo software perfetto per mandare in soffitta per sempre Acrobat Reader: si chiama PDF XChange Viewer e già nella versione gratuita è comunque un ottimo lettore pdf.  
Consiglio però di passare ad una versione a pagamento così da avere la possibilità di eliminare pagine da un pdf, inserirle, editarle, ruotarle... 
Io lo sfrutto molto e forse ci sono altri prodotti che fanno le stesse cose ma personalmente mi ci sono trovata molto bene. Questa è la sua schermata, sperando che si riesca a vedere qualche particolare.  Schermata 2015-07-28 alle 10.50.50.jpg

----------

